# realy bad pop ups and tryed everything



## thelethal (Aug 25, 2006)

hi my pc is annoying today so many popups i cant get rid of them
ive tryed
hijack this
avira anti virus
ive got my firewall turned on
pop upblocker on
antivirus on
i have tryed housecall mirco 
and all i get is popups of sites saying antivirus clean your drives now you have 948 errors

1 popped up from
http://www.dofact.com/t124871064.html
http://www.firstnarrative.com/t124871064.html another from
http://www.winantivirus.com/


now my keyboadodgy stca dr

^lol MENT TO SAY NOW MY KEYBOARD GONE FUNNY

very stressful
ran spy bot and hijack this,and have firewall,antivirus but still got the
http://www.winantivirus.com/
pop up,i used spy bot it found the problems i removed and they came back

heres what spybot had to say lol
and i realy cant get rid of them i just wana cry
http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/5037/errorsea0.jpg

ive run it in safe mode and lot i still get them i need some real help!!!


----------



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

Hello THELETHAL:

Unless you know what to remove, please don't remove anything with Hijack This. Removing the
wrong items could cause the system to crash..


Please read this thread


Please download HijackThis . This program will help us 
determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Double-click on the file you just downloaded. Click 
on the "Unzip" button to install. It will by default install to the directory - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\ 
Run a scan and save the log file. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless. 
*Make sure to include the System information at the top of the log as well.* 

Post your HJT log in HJT Log Help Forum
and an analyst will help you.


----------



## thelethal (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?p=613885#post613885

ive posted my log file up


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

in the mean time

spyware doctor 4
spybot 
adaware

all free, excellent spyware and malware scanners and removal.


----------



## thelethal (Aug 25, 2006)

used -spybot
and doctor


----------



## thelethal (Aug 25, 2006)

it seems its only when i open firefox page,ive even delete all fire fox and re installd


----------

